

It's not mobile that has the limited version of the Internet - it's the PC - cgoodmac
http://ben-evans.com/benedictevans/2015/5/14/mobile-first

======
andybak
The author is mixing up two things: APIs and sensors and doing a bit of hand-
waving across the join.

APIs are a solvable/solved problem - there should be no reason why web apps
can't follow the same model for sharing contacts, accessing the camera etc.

Sensors? Depends which you mean. Web apps can get location data to a certain
degree and can probably fall back to just asking in some scenarios.

What other sensors? I'm not aware of many killer social applications using my
accelerometer or barometer.

There's a germ of an interesting idea here. More meat on it please.

~~~
exodust
I'm not sure more meat would help. Sensor data and contact lists don't define
"the internet".

Perhaps he should rewrite the article and replace the word "Internet" with
"Facebook". Yes PC's are a cut down version of Facebook simply because the
Facebook mobile app has probably asked for all sorts of permissions of your
phone and you've "granted" those permissions because you had no choice. Is
that a better internet for the user, or better for Facebook? We know the
answer.

------
theandrewbailey
>...a smartphone can work out much more. It can see who your friends are,
where you spend your time, what photos you've taken, whether you're walking or
running and what your credit card is.

Except a PC knows who your friends are (email clients, Skype, other IM), the
OS and browser know "where" you spend your time, PCs have a photos directory,
and your browser might know what your credit card is.

